# jeep light bar set up



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

i have a 04 wrangler with 7'6'' sno-way. i have a offroad light bar with the four light tabs above the windshield.... this winter i would like to add a amber light bar, ive seen a couple jeeps on here have light bars mounted on top of these instead of offroad lights... how do you mount these? which size light bar did you use? any advice or information would be a great help. Sorry for the long post. 

thanks, Jim


----------



## 18lmslcsr (Jan 20, 2007)

Head out too the store and buy some of those premade strip l.e.d. , like the kind they use on semi's or rear of caddi's....Screw or adhesive the srtrip to the bar and purchase an l.e.d logic circut on e-bay or cl. It's really simple to do this and will give you a ton of light. By the way the lights will need to be caution yellow/orange....

C.


----------



## 18lmslcsr (Jan 20, 2007)

May be $50-75total to fab.
C.


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

I made my own but I think you can run the right size flat stock between two of the light mounts and bolt it down then mount the light to that.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

hillbillydeluxe;574999 said:


> i have a 04 wrangler with 7'6'' sno-way. i have a offroad light bar with the four light tabs above the windshield.... this winter i would like to add a amber light bar, ive seen a couple jeeps on here have light bars mounted on top of these instead of offroad lights... how do you mount these? which size light bar did you use? any advice or information would be a great help. Sorry for the long post.
> 
> thanks, Jim


hows that 7'6 working out for your wrangler? I still cant decide between then 6'8'' and the 7'6''


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

BRENTMAN;662458 said:


> hows that 7'6 working out for your wrangler? I still cant decide between then 6'8'' and the 7'6''


I run a 7'6" Snoway MT - and love it.

I bought a Sho-me 1200LED in Amber from http://www.swps.com

It comes with some mounting straps that go from front to back (as the light sits on the vehicle.). I bolted a piece of aluminum barstock between to two center holes on the jeeps windshield bar and bolted that to the mounting straps on the light. It has been off road - lots of highway travel - been on two jeeps - and hasnt moved.

Plow on the old jeep. Before the light bar.....









Light bar on the new jeep - no good snow pics yet with the plow!


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

damn i love it, looks like what mine would look like with a 7'6''........my jeeps an 06, how did it handle with the 7'6 as opposed to the 6'8? Guy at the dealer told me the 6'8 would be better for my jeep cause its lighter and smaller which suits my small jeep, but everyone on here says go with the 7'6.....i cant decide. 
what tires did you have on that black one?


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

BRENTMAN;663405 said:


> damn i love it, looks like what mine would look like with a 7'6''........my jeeps an 06, how did it handle with the 7'6 as opposed to the 6'8? Guy at the dealer told me the 6'8 would be better for my jeep cause its lighter and smaller which suits my small jeep, but everyone on here says go with the 7'6.....i cant decide.
> what tires did you have on that black one?


I actually did the 7'6" because they had one on the floor at the end of the season and I couldnt pass up the deal. Do the 7'6" - you cant go wrong.

The Green Willys jeep (looks black) - had 32x11.50 Kumho MT KL-71s. Great tires - they do get louder as they wear.

i have to say - I have been VERY impressed with the BFG ATs on the new Jeep - a lot better then I thought they were going to be.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

you dont think the 7'6" is a tad too much for my little wrangler? i mean how much time does it really save over the 6'8"....or am i missing something here...i know at the angle the blades are smaller but i just dont see why 7'6 is so much better than 6'8....6'8 sounds like it would be less stressful on the jeep?
i'll probably do the blizzaks, but i do like how those Kumho's look....i'll check em out if i can remember all those numbers. Whatever happen to lehmanns terms man. Damn auto industry with their specific BS. should be Kumho tires, and just a number....Kuhmo: #743's....so much easier than 23.454x438x394938x934.4 MT 5, QRSTUV's #2.34 
sorry. i keep ranting today, im just in a sh*t mood. i need a nap


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

Brentman, 
Heres a link to some info on the 7' 6" -vs- the 6' 8".

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=61710

I was all for the 6' 8" till I got others views. Mind you, hearing from someone who only has ever had a specific size doesn't give you the same view as someone who has had both.

After a lot of research, we went with the 7' 6". After plowing with it, I'm sooooooo glad we didn't go with the 6' 8". No worrying about going around a curve with the narrow blade angled. The only issue we have had is when we have a really narrow drive to do, like 8' or less, gotta be a bit more careful. When doing small parking lots or double wide drives the 7' 6" is the way to go. 
If I had to do it all over again, I'd still do the 7' 6" in a heartbeat. We go into spaces my brother wouldn't dare with his 250. He shakes his head in awe as he watches us, we can squirrel around in a parking lot like were driving a bumper car at the amusement park. 
If all your doing are the narrow single car 8' or less drives, then the 6' 8" might be better for you.

Which ever you decide, I'm sure you'll be happy. 
Were running a stock 04 TJ, just added some weight in the back(150lbs)
Oh by the way, the 7' 6" was $ 100 more than the 6' 8". To me it was a no brainer.
I'll see if I can post a picture, Don't let the picture fool you, the angle of the camera makes the blade look huge.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

Heres the same Jeep taken at a differant angle.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

damn maybe youre right, that 7'6 doesnt look too big at all for the stock jeep....mines stock too, i'll add near 200lbs in the back and try to get some better tires. I'll be doing driveways of all sizes, but i'm a careful dude so i guess the 7'6 would be my better opt. 
Does it weigh significantly more than the 6'8? or are they close enough that it doesnt really make a difference? I guess i'm just like you were, was originally all about the 6'8 but im slowly but surely changing over to the 7'6.......with a lot of thanks to you 
everyone ive talked to says go with the larger one....


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

plus i watch some big trucks and big plows knock out small driveways with what seems like ease, so i'm sure i'm just over-worrying.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

...if only i could try both out and then decide


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

I went from a 7' to a 7' 6" this year also. With my old plow my tires would stick out past the path I was making. The new one is nice and no problems yet. In fact it was easier to plow with but I think it was because the snow isn't stcking to it like the old one would.


----------

